# Blue-Green chromis



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Figured I could share an update from the ole Reef tank as well-
Here is what I managed......

View attachment 185270


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I had to get rid of the particles......Here is 2 more to share-

View attachment 185271

View attachment 185272


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow stunning pics i am drooling
i had one of those in my nano cool fish


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome ak.. Is he by himself or in a school?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words-

Trigga....I keep a group of 6 of them-They range from the 1 inch mark to the 2.5 mark I would say....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

beautiful pics. very nice


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool, do they swim around all over the tank all day? Must be cool to watch them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> beautiful pics. very nice


Appreciated Sir


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome pic as usual!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Awesome pic as usual!


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i just got back into the salt world AK....i picked 4 of these little guys up
the other day, they are fun and the center point of the tank so far...
including my bursa triger, niger trigers and lion fish....funny, ive always
hated thses fish, but once i got them, they are pretty and fun to watch.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

assclown said:


> i just got back into the salt world AK....i picked 4 of these little guys up
> the other day, they are fun and the center point of the tank so far...
> including my bursa triger, niger trigers and lion fish....funny, ive always
> hated thses fish, but once i got them, they are pretty and fun to watch.


Nice to hear man-
I got 6 of them-
They stay at center of tank all day........Fun to watch in packs as well....Very active little guys

Get some pics up when you got time...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice Shootin' AK
That 100MM is kicking it.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> i just got back into the salt world AK....i picked 4 of these little guys up
> the other day, they are fun and the center point of the tank so far...
> including my bursa triger, niger trigers and lion fish....funny, ive always
> hated thses fish, but once i got them, they are pretty and fun to watch.


Nice to hear man-
I got 6 of them-
They stay at center of tank all day........Fun to watch in packs as well....Very active little guys

Get some pics up when you got time...
[/quote]
will do sir........


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Harder to keep happy than most understand, they need a fair share of space.

Another great set of these guys AK


----------

